# Ноты Паницкого



## Фред (17 Сен 2011)

Помогите найти ноты Паницкого "Проводы новобранцев"


----------



## MAN (20 Сен 2011)

И. Паницкий "Проводы новобранцев" (музыкальная картинка)


----------



## MAN (21 Сен 2011)

Вот, кстати, где я обнаружил целую кучу нот И. Я. Паницкого. Как в сборниках, так и по отдельным произведениям и обработкам:
Департамент культуры г. Москвы Управление культуры ЦАО Электронная нотная библиотека
А ведь там не только Паницкий есть. Предлагаю администрации сайта ознакомиться с данным ресурсом, привести ссылку в нормальный вид и разместить в подобающем месте для всеобщего и удобного доступа.


----------



## uriylirsot (17 Янв 2012)

Спасибо за ноты!


----------



## Alexei (28 Янв 2012)

MAN писал:


> Предлагаю администрации сайта ознакомиться с данным ресурсом, привести ссылку в нормальный вид и разместить в подобающем месте для всеобщего и удобного доступа.


...Данный ресурс один из самых лучших в с сети... Всем остальным ресурсам с него нужно брать пример... Серьезная работа! ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО интересных нот. И отсканировано грамотно, и в общепринятом формате -- pdf.

Конечно, не всё есть.


----------



## Alexei (17 Янв 2014)

Что случилось с сайтом?


----------

